# Earrings



## resabed01 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got quite a kick out of this, I imagine somebody else will too.
The wife and I were going through a bag of jewelry last night and we found these prospecting earrings.
Nothing valuable, looks to be plated pot metal.
Enjoy!


----------



## darshevo (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are really cool! Be even better to find some small real nuggets and epoxy into them


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 2, 2013)

Melt them down into a drop and sell them on ebay as melted prospecting tools, including nuggets that were left in pan! That should get you a nice return.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## joem (Jan 3, 2013)

hahahaha melt them

interesting earings though


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jan 3, 2013)

Clip off the ear loops and get rid of the fake nuggets. Then have a mold made for lost wax and cast them in silver and then put your sm. Au nuggets in.


----------

